# Where can I order mason bees



## jmeeter (Oct 14, 2008)

Where (online) can I order mason bees, to be delivered in the northeast US?


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

You will probably have trouble purchasing any mason bees in the northeast this time of year; most sources are sold out already, and the bees are already starting to hatch. However, here is a link to a site that will give you sources, (just in case), and a second link to a site owned by a friend of mine who can provide you with instructions to gather your own mason bees.

Here is the site with sources. Scroll down the page to see the suppliers.http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/Solitary_Bees/SOLITARY.HTM

Here is a link to my friend's site. This goes to his "bee" page. He has written a short paper on how to gather your own bees. The paper is free. Just open the .pdf version of the "Bee paper" and save it to your computer. My friend has also made himself available for questions and help. Just email him, using the email address on his site.
http://www.beetberry.com/BeetberryBees.html

Best of luck to you.


----------

